# Welche Linux Distribution ist am "besten" geeignet?



## benutzer (9. Mai 2016)

Guten Abend,

ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden, ob ich ISPConfig auf Debian, CentOS, OpenSUSE, Fedora, Ubuntu, ArchLinux, ... installieren soll. Bei welcher kann man am einfachsten ein Upgrade vornehmen? Welche benutzt ihr? Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Mai 2016)

ISPConfig unterstützt diverse Distros. Die Empfehlung für ISPConfig ist Debian oder Ubuntu. Beide kann man problemlos auf neuere Versionen upgraden.


----------



## benutzer (9. Mai 2016)

CentOS würde auch gehen, oder?


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Mai 2016)

Gehört zu den unterstützen Linux Versionen.

http://www.ispconfig.org/


> Supports Many Linux Distributions
> 
> Debian 5 - 8 and Testing (recommended)
> Ubuntu 8.10 - 15.10 (recommended)
> ...


----------



## benutzer (9. Mai 2016)

Die Entscheidung fällt so schwer...


----------



## mzips (9. Mai 2016)

Finde ich nicht ich, bin ein Debra Ian Kind ;-)


----------



## florian030 (10. Mai 2016)

CentOS geht, würde ich aber nicht nehmen. Ich rate zu Debian oder Ubuntu.


----------



## benutzer (11. Mai 2016)

Bei CentOS, gibt es ja etwas länger Sicherheitsupdates. Kann man CentOS eigendlich Upgraden? Kann man Debian oder Ubuntu upgraden, indem man die Paktequellen auf die neue Version anpasst und den Kernel aktualisiert? Wie sieht es mit Fedora oder OpenSUSE aus?


----------



## florian030 (12. Mai 2016)

Man kann so ziemlich alles upgraden. Du hast aber in #2 und #7 schon eine Antwort auf Deine Frage bekommen. Wenn ich beim Setup eines Servers mit ISPConfig mir das OS aussuchen kann, dann bevorzuge ich Debian, Ubuntu geht auch. Alles andere ist leicht mal eine Katastrophe.


----------



## planet_fox (12. Mai 2016)

Ich rate von Centos Fedora und ausdrücklich von Suse ab. Dei geringsten Probleme nach 10 Jahren im Hosting Bereich bereitet immer noch Debian .
Wenn jemand mit den anderen System schon lange lebt, hat er auch die Erfahrung damit und kann sich selbst Helfen. Ich sehe das Debian sehr Stabil läuft und du wirst nicht nur mit dem System selbst bei upgrades hin und wieder Probleme haben. Auch die anderen Dinge wie Apache2, Postfix, Dovecot oder auch Mysql verändern sich und man muss dann sehn was man tut. Gute Idee ist vor Upgrades "Saifty First" Sprich Backup erstellen und Lesen im Netz bevor man sowas anstrebt.


----------



## methos (15. Mai 2016)

Kann jetzt nur für Debian Ubuntu und Centos sprechen, aber mich würden mal die Gründe interessieren die gegen CentOS sprechen?

Ist es weil ispconfig vorrangig für debian entwickelt wird oder was spricht dagegen?

Meiner Meinung nach der größte Vorteil von CentOS ist, das z.b. die 7.2 noch bis 2024 Unterstützung erhält. 
Bei Debian gibt es dagegen alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Release und man ist somit eher gezwungen evtl. kritische Upgrades zu machen. 

Meine Erfahrung mit Centos 7.2 und ispconfig waren bisher so, das es nach der howto Anleitung nicht fehlerfrei lief. 
Meine Erfahrungen bei Debian gehen allerdings auch auf Woody und Sarge Zeiten zurück und es war irgendwie immer ein graus Upgrades zu fahren.

Ansonsten wechselt man ja in der Regel sowieso alle 4-5 Jahre auch mal die Hardware und zieht alles auf ein neues System um. 

Wenn hier allerdings alle wirklich zu Debian raten, bringt mich das dann auch ein wenig ins grübeln, da ich dann natürlich wieder Angst haben muß das Centos unter Umständen vernachlässigt wird.


----------



## florian030 (15. Mai 2016)

Du hast bei Ubuntu auch eine rel. langen Zeitraum, in dem Updates zur Verfügung stehen.
Meiner Server laufen unter Debian seit Jahren stabil und CentOS macht mir zu viele Probleme.
Und ja, ISPConfig wird primär auf Server mit Debian oder Ubuntu entwickelt.


----------



## methos (15. Mai 2016)

aber welche Art von Problemen hattet ihr denn jetzt genau mit Centos in Verbindung mit ispconfig oder eben auch ohne.
Das wäre ja interessant zu erfahren.

Ach und gibt es eigenltich % Werte welches OS von ispconfig eingesetzt wird?


----------



## florian030 (16. Mai 2016)

Was willst Du jetzt eigentlich? EIne Erklärung, warum nicht jeder CentOS einsetzt? Nimm das OS dass Dir am besten gefällt und gut is.


----------



## methos (16. Mai 2016)

Sorry falls das falsch rüberkam, ich will natürlich niemanden von CentOS überzeugen, mir ging es nur darum ob CentOS eben mit ispconfig verstärkt Probleme macht. 
Bei Plesk z.b. sind Updates mit einem Debian Server einfach schwierig.

Werd es einfach versuchen und evtl. kann ich dann auch mal ein howto beisteuern. 
Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## robotto7831a (16. Mai 2016)

Es gibt doch bereits ein Howto für Centos mit Apache und Nginx.

https://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-...l-php-pureftpd-postfix-dovecot-and-ispconfig3

https://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-centos-7-x86_64-nginx-dovecot-ispconfig-3


----------



## methos (16. Mai 2016)

Das ist richtig, aber hast du das mal unter 7.2 ausgeführt für 3.1?


----------



## florian030 (16. Mai 2016)

In dem Tutorial steht doch ncihts von 3.1 - damit ist nicht gesagt, dass es funktioniert. Um es auch hier noch mal zu schreiben: nein, das geht nicht bezüglich Dovecot. Wenn Du aber nach dem install noch mal update.php aufrufst und reconfigure imap/pop3 machst, dann passt das. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann passt bei Amavis aber auch noch was nicht so ganz. Von Lets Encrypt oder XMPP mal ganz zu schweigen...

Entweder ist ein Tutorial für 3.1 oder eben nicht. Ganz einfach.


----------



## methos (16. Mai 2016)

Sorry falls ich dich nerve, aber wollte eigentlich nur etwas zu ispconfig beitragen und testen. Das die Anleitung nicht für 3.1 ist, war mir im Vorfeld schon bewusst, deswegen ja auch das Angebot meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit 3.1 und 7.2 mitzuteilen. 
Dann warte ich für meinen Teil eben einfach bis 3.1 wirklich released wird und hoffe dann eben auf ein neues Howto.
Schönen Tag noch...


----------



## florian030 (16. Mai 2016)

Du kannst natürlich Deine Erfahrungen einbringen. Ich habe Dir aber schon vor ein paar STunden etwas dazu im bugtracker geschrieben und da kannst Du auch sehen, was aktuell bei CentOS 7.2 nicht geht bzw. Dir einfach die Änderungen in Deine Files einbauen und dann läuft der installer durch.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum Du nicht einfach auf eine Stelle konzentrierst, um Dein Problem zu schildern. Ich finde den Bug-Fix übrigens sehr zeitnah - nur mal so am Rande bemerkt.


----------



## JeGr (21. Mai 2016)

Um mal einen anderen Gesichtspunkt als Hoster einzuwerfen: @methos kann sein CentOS ja gerne einsetzen, ich bin froh, wenn wir die Krücken im Hosting endlich los sind. Genau dieses (Vergebung!) "Gejammere" über langen Supportzeitraum ist mitunter zum Davonlaufen. Ubuntu LTS ist für mich/uns da das Höchste der Gefühle und 5 Jahre sind mehr als fair. Danach muss man eben mal drüber nachdenken seine Infrastruktur upzudaten. Mit all den Bugs und Patches, die alleine OpenSSL die letzten Jahre aufgeworfen hat, sollte jeder froh sein, dass er einen Grund hat, da seine Kunden auch nach 3-5 Jahren zu einem Update zu drängen. Gleichwohl wird man oft von genau diesen Kunden die jahrelang den Server nicht mehr anfassen wollen dann "genervt" warum denn neue SuperSoftware(TM) XY nicht funktioniert. Naja, weil das mit deinem PHP-Steinalt und Apache-VorDemKrieg eben nicht mehr läuft. Und dann geht das rumgefrickel los. PHP selbst gebastelt, Webserver selbst gebastelt, OpenSSL selbst gebastelt - warum hatte ich noch gleich unbedingt ein System gebraucht, das 7-9 Jahre Support bietet? Ach ja...

LTS hat durchaus seine sinnvolle Relevanz, aber bitte lasst alten Mist auch mal Sterben. Die ganze RedHat Systemfamilie (CentOs, scientific etc.) sind die pure Seuche, wenn du nach 6-8 Jahren noch so Guffelsysteme rumstehen hast und dann plötzlich Requirements auftauchen wie "muss mind. TLS1.0-1.2 abdecken". Oh, unser OpenSSL 0.9.6 kann das aber nicht... *grusel* 

Und das Argument "Debian bringt alle 2 Jahre ne neue Version"... Zum einen kommen die Updates nicht so Uhrwerk-regelmäßig wie Ubuntu, die sich an strikte Zeitpläne halten (müssen), zum anderen ist ein neues Release kein Update Grund - da oldstable weiter im Support bleibt und - mit viel Glück - auch das Debian LTS Projekt verlängert und ausgebaut wird (momentan squeeze noch abgedeckt). Sehe da also keinen Grund für ein Jammertal, was die Update-Umstände angeht.


----------



## methos (21. Mai 2016)

@JeGr ist schon lustig, zum einen verwünscht du RedHat Centos usw. wegen der langen Unterstützung der Versionen, um am Ende dann aber einzubringen, das Debian nun ja auch das LTS Projekt verlängert/ausbaut und es da ja auch seine Daseinsberechtigung hat... Also was nun? Bei Centos Flop und bei Debian Top? 

Find ich auch schön das du mich mit deinen Kunden scheinbar uwnissenden Kunden oder vielleicht auch schlecht beratenden Kunden unter einen Hut steckst.
Wenn du weist das dein Kunde A nicht updaten möchte oder B vielleicht nicht in der Lage ist sein System zu pflegen, solltest du ihm keinen Root Server verkaufen sondern ein Managed System anbieten und es für ihn übernehmen


----------



## JeGr (21. Mai 2016)

Es ist eher schön, was du zu wissen glaubst. Schade, dass du meinen Text anscheinend nicht zu lesen wusstest.
Ich rede davon, dass das übertrieben lange rumgereite auf alten Versionen wesentlich mehr Nachteile mit sich bringt, als dass es augenscheinlich Vorteile bringt. Wenn man sich alleine die Entwicklung bei Skriptsprachen bspw. PHP angesehen hat, hat das mehrfach den Einsatz neuer Distros bei Kunden verhindert. Warum? Weil der Step von PHP 5.2/5.3 bei manchen eben nicht einfach zu schaffen war, weil deren Software nicht fitt für 5.6 oder gar 7 ist. Jetzt kann ich dem Kunden ein steinalt System hinstellen mit PHP5.2 das ewig vor sich hinrottet (hat ja noch Support...), andererseits ist selbst PHP 5.5 schon so gut wie abgelaufen vom Support her, man muss sich also darauf verlassen, dass A) der Vendor seinen Support ordentlich macht was Security Backports angeht und B) brauche ich nicht hoffen, dass irgendein halbwegs nominal neues Feature gescheit funktionieren wird. Gleichzeitig argumentieren dann Hersteller von solchen "Enterprisey" Software: Was juckt uns PHP 5.6/7, die Server laufen ja noch auf 5.2/5.3 da passiert ja nix. Warum blos? Weils ein Teufelskreis ist. Sobald der Hersteller mehr Druck bekommt - und das haben wir bei mehreren Software Schmieden miterlebt - gabs plötzlich Bewegung, dass die ihren Kram fitt für neue Versionen machen. Deshalb halte ich nichts von 7+ Jahren Supportzeit, weil das in alten Mühlen resultiert die immer mehr zum Flickenteppich mutieren, sobald der Kunde drauf kommt, dass er jetzt aber gern noch X oder Y drauf hätte, das aber viel zu alt ist.

Nein, ich habe das bei Debian / Ubuntu nicht gepriesen und bei RedHat verteufelt. Mir sind die Zeiten nur viel zu lang bei RedHat und deren Updatephilosophie ein Graus. Für jeden Schnick und Schnack ein extra Release machen, am Ende hast du zig Einzelsysteme mit 6.1, 6.3, 6.2 da dann doch ein 7.0 etc. Bei Debian / Ubuntu weiß ich, dass ich EIN Release LTS habe und EIN Oldstable LTS. Das sind 2 definierte Versionen. Momentan in der Übergangs- und Testphase von Xenial jetzt 3, da precise 12.04 noch im Support ist. Und alle 12er Kunden haben jetzt brav mit einem Jahr Vorlauf ein Schreiben bekommen, dass Sie dran denken dürfen, ihre Maschinen zu updaten, da die nächstes Jahr raus aus dem Support fallen. Dann gehts entweder auf Trusty oder Xenial. Fertig. Debian dito mit Wheezy & Jessie. Sonderfall ist jetzt Squeeze mit dem LTS, den ich an der Stelle begrüße aber eher als "Zeitraum für Migration" auf was Neues. An der OS Front und auf Application Ebene passiert die letzten Jahre einfach viel zu viel um sich 7+ Jahre aufs Ohr zu legen und auf den gleichen Software Releases zu bleiben.

Fein auch, dass du irgendwas annimmst, was wir vertreiben. Wir bieten keine Root Server an. Die "günstigen" Kisten mit denen man immer so gern verglichen wird, überlassen wir gern anderen. Das wäre dann auch nicht der erste Kunde der dann bei uns aufschlägt, nachdem er "billig" eingekauft hat, weil administrieren ja so einfach ist, und nen Jahr später irgendwelche Apps/Musik/Downloads auf seiner Kiste hat und zur Spamschleuder oder Botnetz wird. Und ja, klingt polemisch, ist aber Fakt und allein letztes Jahr hatten wir einige solche Kandidaten. Dass ein System betreuen mehr ist, als in einem Web Interface ein OS auszuwählen und hinterher auf Plesk/cPanel installieren zu klicken und ein Web und ein paar Mailboxen anzulegen müssen manche eben leider auf die harte Tour rausfinden 

Ich wollte auch lediglich einen anderen Blickwinkel bieten, den du anscheinend gleich als persönlichen Angriff auf deine RedHat / CentOs Welt genommen hast. Werde doch gerne glücklich damit, aber es gibt eben gute Gründe, warum viele diese Systeme eben nicht (mehr) gerne einsetzen wollen. In welche Schublade du dich übrigens selbst steckst, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab dich in meinem vorigen Post zumindest nirgends als unwissenden DAU deklariert.


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2016)

Zitat von methos:


> Sorry falls das falsch rüberkam, ich will natürlich niemanden von CentOS überzeugen, mir ging es nur darum ob CentOS eben mit ispconfig verstärkt Probleme macht.
> Bei Plesk z.b. sind Updates mit einem Debian Server einfach schwierig.


ISPConfig verwendet die Pakete der jeweiligen Linux Distribution für alle Dienste somit hast Du auch alle Sicherheitsupdates der Distribution sofort verfügbar, Plesk verwendet meines Wissens nach eigene Pakete und Du bist darauf angewiesen das Plesk etwas updated oder patched. Daher sind Updates unter Debian und Ubuntu mit ISPConfig kein problem.

Probleme bei CentOS hast Du z.B. wenn yum mal wieder meint beim normalen Paketupdate config Dateien "verbessern" zu wollen die ISPConfig geschrieben hat, danach geht dann halt nix mehr. Mit apt hast Du solche Pobleme nicht. Dann wechseln bei CentOS gern mal die Pfade zu einzelnen config Dateien, je nachdem welche third party repos Du eingebunden hast und welche priority sie haben. Daher auch das Regelmäßig auftauchende Problem mit amavisd: /etc/amavisd.conf vs. /etc/amavis/amavisd.conf. Solche Probleme hast Du bei Debian und Ubuntu nicht, denn da kommen alle Pakete aus einem zentralen repo und sind somit einheitlich und zusammen getestet und man kann sich darauf verlassen dass in Version X die Configdatei einer software immer an einem bestimmten Ort zu finden ist.

Ich habe z.B. diverse Server in virtuellen Maschinen, da ist also nichts mit Hardware Wechsel, einen davon Dist upgrade ich z.B. seit Debian 5 und zwar jeweils im live mode. Ich denke mal ein CentOS 5 auf 6 auf 7 update während das system läuft ohne boot Laufwerk dürfte sich schwierig gestalten nachdem was ich gehört habe (habe es aber noch nicht getestet).

Als persönliche Anmerkung kann ich nur sagen dass ich schon einige Kunden von CentOS auf Debian migriert habe, bislang wollte keiner zurück. So schlimm scheint es also unter Debian nicht zu sein 

Aber jeder sollte die Distribution verwenden die ihm am besten gefällt, wenn also CentOS Deine Distribution ist, dann bleib doch dabei. und ISPConfig 3.1 wurde noch nicht mit CentOS getestet (daher auch noch keine Anleitung), wundert mich also nicht dass es da nicht läuft.


----------

